# Shuttle Run Calculations



## FiZZiKaL

Hi, I'am beginning my basic on Nov. 9th in Saint Jean. I was curious about the shuttle run or so called beep test. I found a chart on wikipedia and was curious as if it was accurate and the same principles as the 20 metre run done in the fitness test. 

Chart: In this order Level 	Shuttles 	Speed (km/h) 	Seconds per shuttle 	Total level time (s) 	Distance (m) 	Cumulative Distance (m) 	Cumulative Time (min and seconds)


1 	7 	8.0 	9.00 	63.00 	140 	140 	1:03
2 	8 	9.0 	8.00 	64.00 	160 	300 	2:07
3 	8 	9.5 	7.58 	60.63 	160 	460 	3:08
4 	9 	10.0 	7.20 	64.80 	180 	640 	4:12
5 	9 	10.5 	6.86 	61.71 	180 	820 	5:14
6 	10 	11.0 	6.55 	65.50 	200 	1020 	6:20
7 	10 	11.5 	6.26 	62.61 	200 	1220 	7:22
8 	11 	12.0 	6.00 	66.00 	220 	1440 	8:28
9 	11 	12.5 	5.76 	63.36 	220 	1660 	9:31
10 	11 	13.0 	5.54 	60.92 	220 	1880 	10:32
11 	12 	13.5 	5.33 	64.00 	240 	2120 	11:36
12 	12 	14.0 	5.14 	61.71 	240 	2360 	12:38
13 	13 	14.5 	4.97 	64.55 	260 	2620 	13:43
14 	13 	15.0 	4.80 	62.40 	260 	2880 	14:45
15 	13 	15.5 	4.65 	60.39 	260 	3140 	15:46
16 	14 	16.0 	4.50 	63.00 	280 	3420 	16:49
17 	14 	16.5 	4.36 	61.09 	280 	3700 	17:50
18 	15 	17.0 	4.24 	63.53 	300 	4000 	18:54
19 	15 	17.5 	4.11 	61.71 	300 	4300 	19:56
20 	16 	18.0 	4.00 	64.00 	320 	4620 	21:00
21 	16 	18.5 	3.89 	62.27 	320 	4940 	22:03

So, therefore the completion of stage 6 is a total of 6minutes:20seconds of running from the start of the test. The distance being 1.02KM total from the beginning and a speed of 11km/h achieved at the end of the sixth level. I was wondering if these tests were the same? If, so it may help people judging for what level 6 might be, thanks in advance. The link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test#Calculations


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, it does look similar to a chart I posted here, so I'd say it's close.


----------



## prima6

It looks similar, but not identical and the principle is the same.  When I ran the 20 MSR this year I timed it on my stopwatch and I hit the completion of each level almost exactly on each minute (a few seconds either way).  When I hit 10.5 it was almost right on 10:30.  I think that likely some of the stages have fewer shuttles than what's depicted in the above chart.


----------



## armychick2009

Quick question... so, women need to hit level 4. Does that mean ALL of level four (to just before level five?) or... all of level three and the first beep of level four? 

Is that clear as mud? Sorry if it's a bit of a ... dumb.... question  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aesop081

ALL of level 4


----------



## armychick2009

Thank you!  ;D

I better get crackin' then!


----------



## FiZZiKaL

I thought it was completion of level 5 for female and completion of level 6 for males?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Minimum standards are posted in  MINIMUM FITNESS STANDARDS


----------



## marlborough

Remember though, that just running that distance in that time in a straight line is quite a bit easier.  In the shuttle run you have to stop and change directions every 20 metres, so maybe aim 2 levels higher if you're running in a straight line.


----------



## ic0n

hey quick question, when your doing the physical tests, what order do you have to do them in? and is there breaks inbetween each one? and do they let you warm up before starting


----------



## Redeye

Shuttle Run - Grip Test - Push-Ups - Sit-Ups.

There's a warm up at the beginning, not really any breaks other than the wait to get the grip test done.



			
				ic0n said:
			
		

> hey quick question, when your doing the physical tests, what order do you have to do them in? and is there breaks inbetween each one? and do they let you warm up before starting


----------



## jeffb

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Minimum standards are posted in  MINIMUM FITNESS STANDARDS



The key word here is minimum. While you can pass with the minimum standard, you're going to have a hard time keeping up with your peers on PT and once you get to the field potion of your training. Your ruck sack doesn't care what gender you are or how old you are and your fire team partner won't either on a section attack. Get in the best possible shape you can and ignore the minimum standards.  :2c:


----------



## SeanNewman

It's not really the same as just stating a distance and speed (responding to the original post).

The biggest challenge with the test is that you are stopping and accelerating so much, which is far harder.

That's why people who can typically run for an hour before passing out can only do this test for 10 minutes.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN

They look pretty close to the 'beep test' many of us are familiar with.

With regards to minimum standards and training, in the 'Reg force physical fitness guide' (created June 4, 2009) recommended timings for the 2400 metre run are given as follows:

Men under 30 years of age: 11:56-10:13 (acceptable), <10:13 (superior)
Women under 30...            : 14:26-12:36 (acceptable), <12:36 (superior)

These times gradually increase with age category.  The document can be found here: http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/physical_fitness_en.pdf
For reserves, the guide is a bit different: http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/fitnessresv_en.pdf; but in essence, the same.

I have been making preparations based on the outlines provided in the guide, but also supplementing with other exercise routines, focusing heavily on core strength and stamina.  Definitely aim for the 'superior' times for the 2400 metre run, and, with reference to Petamocto:


			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> It's not really the same as just stating a distance and speed (responding to the original post).  The biggest challenge with the test is that you are stopping and accelerating so much, which is far harder.  That's why people who can typically run for an hour before passing out can only do this test for 10 minutes.


So do some 'suicide runs' as well (even better if you time them)!


----------



## SeanNewman

The 2.4km distance is most commonly used in the Cooper Test, which is the official standard of several university sports teams, as well an an unofficial guide by some CF PT sessions.

Unofficial meaning it's not recognized standards-wise so you can't punish someone if they fail.

It consists of 5 x events (2,400m run, push ups, chin ups, sit ups, max bench press) that each have a max score of 20 points, giving a total score out of 100.

These aren't the real numbers, but basically say you do the run in 11 minutes and get 18 points for that, you add that to the 15 points you got for 45 push ups, etc...for the other events.


----------



## HavocSteve

So for the shuttle run.. Is it 11mins or so for the 2.4km run or is it say 11mins or so for like 1km then 11mins or so for the other 1km then like 4 mins of the .4km thats left... 

Im not a runner nor a jogger really lol mostly a skateboarder guy or bicycle. so im a lil worried about the outcome of this... id much rather have the step test =\


----------



## PMedMoe

According to the charts posted or linked to in this thread, level 12 (which is cumulatively 2360 meters = 2.36 km) should be done in 12 minutes and 38 seconds.  Don't forget that you are turning every 20 meters and that you can only run on the beeps.


----------



## HavocSteve

Alright. Thanks. Wasn't quite sure how it was going to be tested. Guessing I should get cracking on that running then ^_^ Thinking I should time myself running around the block. Then step it up from there.


----------



## PMedMoe

Another good thing to try is interval training.  There is a link in this thread that tells you what level you must achieve for your age and gender.  For example, according to your profile, you are a 21 year old male.  You need to finish level 6 as a minimum.  It's better if you train for higher than that level, though.


----------



## HavocSteve

Yea, unfortunately I fall under that age where I have to be top of the top lol. Just doing running by yourself and not really getting pushed is kinda a bore. Thinking I'll mix it up shortly with bicycle training and running that way I work out more then just the legs really.


----------



## forumdood007

My way of thinking is this....download the mp3 of the beep test.....and do it over and over again to train for it! That's what I did and I am improving....keep it simple!


----------



## HavocSteve

Actually a pretty good idea.. should download that and do it at the school around the corner.

Thanks for the tip forumdood007


----------



## Manticure

Can anyone post the link for the mp3? I keep trying to find it. Also can someone verify if I am understanding the logic of the shuttle run correctly: you start running the 20 meters, once you are there, you stop and wait for the beep to run again, the beeps come in sooner every time and if a beep comes in before you reach finish the 20 meters, the test stops and they note up to which level you've completed. Is that right?
I am gonna try this shuttle run with that mp3, but also how do I know which level I complete? Do you need to run 20 meters and back for a full level? Does that mean that in order to pass you need to do 12 runs? (or 7 to meet the threshold requirement). 
Thank you.


----------



## PMedMoe

Try wading through this thread for more info.

You've got the gist of it.  The level required depends on gender and age and each level is more than 20 meters.  Usually, you run back and forth at least 4 times (or more) per level.

This website has the mp3 download, however, be reminded that not all tests (from different countries or organizations) are exactly the same.


----------



## goldenhamster

A bit info for shuttle run

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test

My  :2c: be careful not to hurt your ankle when pivoting.  At later stage people needs to pivot quite fast to keep up with the beep sound.


----------



## Manticure

OK, I just did a practice shuttle run using the mp3 provided by PMedMoe. I made it to the part where the guy says "Level 4... 5" and kinda "gave up" meaning I got extremely tired and stopped running, although if it was a real deal I would probably pull up to maybe "Level 4.. 8". So would the "Level 4.. 5" mean that I've completed 4.5 levels? Would that be the same as the Canadian military though? If so, it's a bit better than I was expecting. I've been running every second day for the last few weeks and I usually do 1k in 6mins, 1.5k in 9:30 mins, and the most I was ever able to run non-stop was 2k in about 13 mins. But anyways now I can be sure that I can at least meet the threshold standard for the Warrior preparation company, unless I missed something?
Can someone here confirm that that mp3 is the same or very close to the Canadian shuttle run level system?
Thanks.


----------



## Occam

Manticure said:
			
		

> Can someone here confirm that that mp3 is the same or very close to the Canadian shuttle run level system?
> Thanks.



Here is a link to the CF shuttle run:

http://rapidshare.com/files/361799397/A_Full_beep_test.mp3.html  (file can only be downloaded 10 times before deletion, so get it while it's there)


----------



## Manticure

Allright thanks, I'll have to do this one instead tomorrow and check again. One more thing I am unclear about though: the guy in this mp3 said in the beginning "when the test begins, run as long as possible at a standartized pace". That kind of contradicts with the shuttle run rules doesn't it? What exactly does he mean by saying run as long as possible?


----------



## Ascendant

My guess would be that it's basically reminding you to pace yourself.

I've done the beep test once or twice before and the few legs are sooooo slow. You really have to try your best not to go too fast.


----------



## Manticure

Well apparently the australian version is the same or very close to the canadian version of the test, as I was only able to achieve the 4.5 stage in both of them. I think in the next month or so that I have till basic, I will be able to improve up to 5 or maybe 5.5 and then I guess I'll have to go to WPC for a while. But in any case, thanks a lot for the sound file, it's very helpful, perhaps someone should post it in a sticky thread somewhere. I've also uploaded it to another website which doesn't seem to have download restrictions.
http://kiwi6.com/file?id=q6osp2tvk5


----------



## HavocSteve

Well if you go to a normal gym, its the length of the outsides. so if you can run 20m and pace it, you should be able to reach level 4 if your somewhat active. It's really only a sprint once you get to level 4 and then you gotta dig deep to reach the level 6.


----------



## Manticure

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Well if you go to a normal gym, its the length of the outsides. so if you can run 20m and pace it, you should be able to reach level 4 if your somewhat active. It's really only a sprint once you get to level 4 and then you gotta dig deep to reach the level 6.


Well I simply measured a distance on a sidewalk. There is no gyms anywhere where I live.


----------



## Occam

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Well if you go to a normal gym, its the length of the outsides. so if you can run 20m and pace it, you should be able to reach level 4 if your somewhat active. It's really only a sprint once you get to level 4 and then you gotta dig deep to reach the level 6.



What's a "normal gym"?

Once you join, you'll find there are big gyms and small gyms.  Measure 20m, and that's your course.

If you're 21 years old, you should not have to "dig deep" to reach level 6.  If you are, you'd better be training harder in preparation for basic.


----------



## Manticure

In my case I doubt that training harder would make it better for me. I run every second day and still my legs never stop being sore. I might have damaged some muscles there, because even I tried taking two days of break in a row and still I could feel my legs hurt a little when I start running.


----------



## Occam

Manticure said:
			
		

> In my case I doubt that training harder would make it better for me. I run every second day and still my legs never stop being sore. I might have damaged some muscles there, because even I tried taking two days of break in a row and still I could feel my legs hurt a little when I start running.



If that's the case, then you are likely going to experience difficulty with BMQ.  I am no expert when it comes to fitness, but you would be wise to consult with someone who is an expert in order to better prepare yourself so that BMQ is not a huge leap in effort when you arrive there.  Breaks are few and far between during BMQ.  Talk with someone who can get you from where you are, to where you need to be - without injuring yourself.


----------



## Manticure

Well it's still over a month till my basic training and I will most likely still have to go to that warrior prep company, which will definitely help me a lot.


----------



## PMedMoe

Manticure said:
			
		

> Well it's still over a month till my basic training and I will most likely still have to go to that warrior prep company, which will definitely help me a lot.


If you go in with the attitude that you _are_ going to Warrior platoon, you most definitely _will_ go to Warrior platoon.  Why plan on failing before you even get there?  The CF isn't supposed to get you in shape, you're supposed to be in shape before you join.  How much notice have you had?  I notice you've been posting here since Sep.  Did you just start working out now?

Looking through your post history, I see a lot of "what happens if I fail" queries.  Stop overthinking everything, calm down, take a deep breath and continue your workouts.  The 20 MSR is not necessarily the be-all and end-all.  Training on endurance (running longer as opposed to faster) will also assist you.  

Your profile doesn't say how old you are, but I'm guessing fairly young.  I reached level 5 on my PT test four years ago and I was over 40.  I tend to agree with Occam, go see someone about your legs or you might be in for an injury on BMQ and that will almost definitely be a ticket out the door.


----------



## HavocSteve

Occam said:
			
		

> What's a "normal gym"?
> 
> Once you join, you'll find there are big gyms and small gyms.  Measure 20m, and that's your course.
> 
> If you're 21 years old, you should not have to "dig deep" to reach level 6.  If you are, you'd better be training harder in preparation for basic.


Well normal gym as in school type. Most of them are of avg. size. As for me being 21.. yes I know I shouldn't have to dig deep in order to reach level 6, but I also put on over 100pounds in the last couple of years due to my body growing. So I put on some extra flab =\ but that's why I'm working on it and I haven't even received a call yet.


----------



## Manticure

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If you go in with the attitude that you _are_ going to Warrior platoon, you most definitely _will_ go to Warrior platoon.  Why plan on failing before you even get there?  The CF isn't supposed to get you in shape, you're supposed to be in shape before you join.  How much notice have you had?  I notice you've been posting here since Sep.  Did you just start working out now?
> 
> Looking through your post history, I see a lot of "what happens if I fail" queries.  Stop overthinking everything, calm down, take a deep breath and continue your workouts.  The 20 MSR is not necessarily the be-all and end-all.  Training on endurance (running longer as opposed to faster) will also assist you.
> 
> Your profile doesn't say how old you are, but I'm guessing fairly young.  I reached level 5 on my PT test four years ago and I was over 40.  I tend to agree with Occam, go see someone about your legs or you might be in for an injury on BMQ and that will almost definitely be a ticket out the door.


I just went to a doctor about my calves pains. She said basically because of lack of stretching and sudden increase in running activity my muscles got overstrained or something along those lines. She said I can still continue running but with good stretching this time and at a reduced frequency, only 2 times a week or so, and it will take up to 3-5 weeks for full recovery.


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, I'm pretty sure you'll be running more than twice a week at BMQ.


----------



## Manticure

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty sure you'll be running more than twice a week at BMQ.


My point is that all I need is to make sure my injury heals by then.


----------



## fischer10

Alright, well some seem to be kind of confused (may have been cleared up) but I am going to post up the levels and distances for the Bleep/Beep/Shuttle run test i downloaded (which I found on this forum but can't remember the place).

1 - has 7 runs = 140m at 1:12
2 - has 8 runs = 160m at 2:14
3 - has 8 runs = 160m at 3:14
4 - has 9 runs = 180m at 4:19
5 - has 9 runs = 180m at 5:21
6 - has 10 runs = 200m at 6:26
7 - has 10 runs = 200m at 7:29
8 - has 11 runs = 220m at 8:36
9 - has 11 runs = 220m at 9:39
10 - has 12 runs = 240m at 10:42
11 - has 12 runs = 240m at 11:44
12 - has 13 runs = 260m at 12:45

It goes on up until level 21 which has 16 runs (lvl 21,16) but for most level 12 should be lots. At level ~9,5 = 2.5Km for this test which means you would be able to run it in 9:04. I've been a runner for years, I'm 5'11" and weigh 155lbs and I can run level 12 when pushed. I regularly do level 10,5 (why i chose here i have no clue lol) but my goal is to run 11,1 "easily" by the time i get the call to go (hoping i will be in BMQ this April). Anyway, enough about me. As for those having troubles meeting the minimum, keep pushing it - do two Beep/Bleep/Shuttle runs a day. If your legs are sore then do a warm up (I do 5 minutes running level 5 speed from the beep test and then do leg exercises and a SMALL stretch). Exercises can be wall jumps, Marching A's (VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT FOR FORM DO THEM!!!!), butt kicks, foot sweeps, and high kicks. Squats and other leg strengthening exercises don't hurt either, so youtube this stuff and go at it. FORM is important when running people, learn to run correctly and it saves massive amounts of energy (may get you an extra level!). Another thing - once your past level 12-13 (not sure) all the runs stay at 20m in ~4 seconds until last level.



			
				HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Well if you go to a normal gym, its the length of the outsides. so if you can run 20m and pace it, you should be able to reach level 4 if your somewhat active. It's really only a sprint once you get to level 4 and then you gotta dig deep to reach the level 6.



Whether your male or female I would aim for at least level 9 before going (even if it means making yourself feel like death after running it). Also after you finish running yourself into the ground don't lay down or stop moving, bad! Keep walking around and keep your head above your chest (this was said in another thread as well)



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> It's not really the same as just stating a distance and speed (responding to the original post).
> 
> The biggest challenge with the test is that you are stopping and accelerating so much, which is far harder.
> 
> That's why people who can typically run for an hour before passing out can only do this test for 10 minutes.



This is true from what I have experienced since i started running the test, although the more you do it the easier it gets, and it doesn't take long before you are running level 8 or 9. 



			
				HavocSteve said:
			
		

> So for the shuttle run.. Is it 11mins or so for the 2.4km run or is it say 11mins or so for like 1km then 11mins or so for the other 1km then like 4 mins of the .4km thats left...
> 
> Im not a runner nor a jogger really lol mostly a skateboarder guy or bicycle. so im a lil worried about the outcome of this... id much rather have the step test =\



You have to run the full 2.4Km in under 13:47 (min:sec) (when i last looked, could have changed). If you have to take 26 minutes (from the way i read your post) to run it, you are in deep trouble . Bicycling is good for leg strength (if you run it in a hard gear...better be!) but bicycling doesn't help your running at all really, it uses different muscles for the most part, so to get better at running, you have to run... As for the step test, I don't know what that is and am not looking it up at the moment (lol).



			
				Redeye said:
			
		

> Shuttle Run - Grip Test - Push-Ups - Sit-Ups.
> 
> There's a warm up at the beginning, not really any breaks other than the wait to get the grip test done.



Yay? So I am going to be dog tired after running my butt off for 10-12 minutes and then go do all the muscular! Sounds great, guess I will practice doing push-ups and such after running now. As for a warm up, you don't really need one people, once you start running the beep test it starts slow enough that it will gradually warm you up.

Hope some of this helped some people, if not feel free to correct and give me trouble as I am new here =).

P.S. If anyone wants the Beep test mp3 I have message me and I can email it to you (I don't think I can upload to the site?)

Anyway, good luck running and start to enjoy it, from what i hear we get to do lots once we are in


----------



## HavocSteve

From the levels you posted fisher10.... does the 7 runs and then 8 runs mean you run back and forth that many times before you progress to another level? 

So in total for the level 6 minimum you have already ran back and forth 51 times?

I know I'm not really a runner at all.. but I've been doing the step test just to get my cardio and leg strength up before I go out for some runs. I'm not worried about the 13km forced march because I can walk all day long and earlier in the summer I was walking the 5km back and forth to the store with 50lbs of weight in a backpack.. Just the running part scares me a little.


----------



## fischer10

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> From the levels you posted fisher10.... does the 7 runs and then 8 runs mean you run back and forth that many times before you progress to another level?
> 
> So in total for the level 6 minimum you have already ran back and forth 51 times?
> 
> I know I'm not really a runner at all.. but I've been doing the step test just to get my cardio and leg strength up before I go out for some runs. I'm not worried about the 13km forced march because I can walk all day long and earlier in the summer I was walking the 5km back and forth to the store with 50lbs of weight in a backpack.. Just the running part scares me a little.



Yup, you have it correct. You should download the Beep test and run it. Here is the one I use: http://www.runtheplanet.com/trainingracing/training/bleeptest.asp (instructions to download are on the page ...if you don't have an mp3 play may be good to get one...cheap one like 30 bucks or something). I don't do any leg strengthening at the moment (probably should though lol) but I find it is my lungs having trouble not my heart or legs. Any more questions ask away or personal message!


----------



## HavocSteve

Ahh ok figured as much.. one last question..

Tip on breathing? When I breath through my nose it seems like only the one side works and the other one is like not working? lol Been that way since I've been little.. like one is clogged or something. So really, I'm a mouth breather.. Just take big breathes then little ones I guess.

Maybe I should see a nose and throat specialist?


----------



## fischer10

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Ahh ok figured as much.. one last question..
> 
> Tip on breathing? When I breath through my nose it seems like only the one side works and the other one is like not working? lol Been that way since I've been little.. like one is clogged or something. So really, I'm a mouth breather.. Just take big breathes then little ones I guess.
> 
> Maybe I should see a nose and throat specialist?



Have you been in some fights? or broke your nose? Because thats most likely what it is, just deformed catilage blocking the airway, not much one can do about that, just use your mouth to breath, what I do.

As for my breathing I don't like breathing through my nose (use to get nose bleeds easily due to my nose being dry) so when I breath I use my mouth to exhale and inhale. Try and focus on breathing out (Paracowboy suggested this, as where I got it from) because your body will naturally inhale the amount it needs (for the most part). Form is running is key, learning how to run will help your breathing. Few tips:

1) Do marching A's.
2) Hold your abdomen/stomach area in tight.
    - This helps keep cramping to a minimum, and if you do get a crap suck it in even tighter and it should eventually fade (so I find)
    - Also makes your chest expand to allow longs to fill. Get into the habit of doing this. Good breathing exercise is to sit/stand with back straight and breath in fully (expanding chest not stomach) and then continue to try and breath in for as long as possible, then exhale as slow as possible. Can be done anywhere you want, I also do it after running my butt into the ground (don't know if its good for you, but helps me calm down faster and stretches the lungs good).
2) Try to regulate your breathing and find where your comfortable breathing amount is (mine is 2 breaths/20m up till level 8, then I have to breathe harder)
4) Sit-ups/Plank/Bicycle etc on for core strengthening better your core, the less you will breath with your stomach.
5) Use your Diaphragm to blow out air (look up what and where it is if you don't overly understand).
6) To keep my mouth from drying out I noticed I have my tongue sorta sideways in my mouth. 
    - This causes the air coming in to kind of slow and go right down my wind pipe as to flooding my mouth before if goes down. (Tongue is against my left front and the tooth next to it twisted so the top of my tongue faces right...best I cant explain haha).
7) Swallow saliva and do not spit it out! 
    - Also swallowing every once and a while even when your mouth doesn't feel very "dry". But by the time you hit higher levels a lot of this goes out the window as your winded. 
    - At that point just run with "explosive" bursts usually on one breath (100m racers only take one breath whole time they run form what I have read) as your muscles can keep moving without oxygen for a fair amount of time.
8) Run again, and again and again
    - Your breathing will get better the more you run =)

You have many "energy stores" you don't tie into when you don't push yourself, you'll find you hit a "wall" push through it and it will level out. I find at level 8-9 I have a wall and then again at mid-level 10. After I push through the last one I can make level 12. Some people say you need time to rest and regain, but running every day you can do I find it doesn't hinder anything. Just don't push yourself to like heart failure or something if you are unsure of your ability to run. One last thing is after running, walk around and drink water...Don't sit or stop moving, causes more lactic acid to build up (feel this happening shake your legs and keep moving ..). You could try holding your breath each 20m once you start breathing fast, may help I do this in higher levels.

If anymore Q's ask away. (goal to reach maybe level 10,5 - I think you get an exemption and only have to do the testing every 2 years or something? read it on the site somewhere).

Have fun running


----------



## HavocSteve

Don't recall breaking my nose and I've only been in one fight my whole life lol.. other then that it's been downhill bike crashes and skateboarding accidents which tend to really hurt. Only broke my foot a couple of years ago, but the 2nd day I was walking around without crutches cuz I couldn't get around fast enough lol. Not really worried about getting tired but once the rain stops here in Oshawa, I'll definitely try to get my breathing under control. Hopefully that will do the trick. Thanks for the posts


----------



## fischer10

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Don't recall breaking my nose and I've only been in one fight my whole life lol.. other then that it's been downhill bike crashes and skateboarding accidents which tend to really hurt. Only broke my foot a couple of years ago, but the 2nd day I was walking around without crutches cuz I couldn't get around fast enough lol. Not really worried about getting tired but once the rain stops here in Oshawa, I'll definitely try to get my breathing under control. Hopefully that will do the trick. Thanks for the posts



Well, most likely what it is from haha. Also running in the rain is fun (adds a few lbs to you making it a good workout). Unless its cold, then not so good idea xD. Good luck!


----------



## PMedMoe

You may have a deviated septum which can be fixed with surgery, although, having surgery (and the likelihood of actually getting surgery scheduled) before you go to BMQ is not the greatest idea.


----------



## HavocSteve

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You may have a deviated septum which can be fixed with surgery, although, having surgery (and the likelihood of actually getting surgery scheduled) before you go to BMQ is not the greatest idea.



Well it took my sister over a year for her Nose and Throat specialist to call and for booking an appointment to get her tonsils removed. Not really a huge deal I don't think with the Nose.. Just have to practice breathing calm instead of gasping ahaha.


----------



## Delta26

ok.. i have to ask.. what is a marching A?


----------



## fischer10

Delta26 said:
			
		

> ok.. i have to ask.. what is a marching A?



*Marching "A" drill*

Begin by walking slowly forward on the balls of your feet using small (12 to 18 inch) steps. Your heels should not touch the ground during this exercise. Continue by raising your right knee to hip level (with thigh parallel to the ground) on each stride. Your right foot should be "cocked" (making your ankle and foot look like a fishhook) at the top of the leg swing, and your right ankle should be directly under or slightly behind your right knee (your knee should be at a 90 degree angle or slightly less). Rise on the toes of the left foot, extend the left ankle and knee as your body passes over the left foot during the walking stride. Your trunk should be held upright (think "chest tall and slightly forward"), and your chin should be held level. Swing your arms slowly and deliberately in a mock running motion in rhythm with the marching/walking strides. Your elbows should be bent at approximately 90-110 degrees, and your hands should swing to chin level and slightly toward the mid line of your body during the forward arm swing. On the back swing, your hands should move one to six inches past the "hip-pocket" position, to the rear of your body. You probably didn't realise that marching could be so complicated! Repeat this action, raising the right knee to hip level with the left leg moving through a normal walking stride into full extension on the toes, for 20 to 40 metres. Walk back to your starting position and repeat the action, with the left knee rising and the right leg extending, for 20 to 40 metres. Continue to focus on short steps, proper posture and limb mechanics, whole-body balance and control of your marching rhythm. All of your movements should occur in a slow and controlled, not jerky manner. After performing the drill with each leg marching separately, combine the marching actions of both legs over the 20 to 40 metre distance. The marching high knee drill emphasises proper running mechanics - a driving knee lift, upright posture and a coordinated arm swing - and should be practised and mastered before progressing on to the skipping and running-technique drills.

*Marching "B" Drill*

Begin this high knee with extension drill in the same manner as the high knee drill walking forward slowly on the balls of your feet. Raise the right knee to hip level with each stride, and as the knee approaches hip height extend the knee by swinging the lower leg and foot forward to nearly full extension (your entire leg will end up parallel with the ground). Allow your momentum to carry your body forward, and step with the ball of the right foot one to two feet in front of the left foot. Your trunk should be held upright, and your chin should be level throughout the course of the drill. Your arms should compensate for the extended leg action by swinging in a slightly wider arc (100-plus degrees at the elbow) while maintaining rhythm with the strides of the legs. The actions of the left foot, ankle, knee and hip (extended) are similar to their activities in the high knee drill.

Repeat the high knee lift and extension action with your right leg for a distance of 20 to 40 metres. Then rest while walking back to the starting point, before performing the drill with your left leg. Finally, perform the exercise with both legs alternately over the same 20 to 40 metre distance. The marching high knee with extension drill emphasises hamstring flexibility and body control in addition to other basic aspects of proper running mechanics. It provides the basis for learning more advanced skipping and running drills.

Taken from http://www.brianmac.co.uk/tecdrill.htm as I have no time to explain on my own right now and could not find a picture or video tutorial sadly.

PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------

